# Welk Resorts?



## Serina (Apr 10, 2010)

Other than on the resort reviews, where would I find threads about Welk resorts? I 'searched' for it but very little came up. Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2010)

Serina said:


> Other than on the resort reviews, where would I find threads about Welk resorts? I 'searched' for it but very little came up. Thanks.



the global tug search page returned more than 10 pages of results by typing in the word "welk"

http://search.tug2.net


----------

